# Vista Desktop Windows 7 laptop sharing



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

Heres the ordeal. after i got my computer to accept a new ip stack my network no longer worked. <file sharing that is> so here is what is happening. the desktop and laptop have two seperate usernames. but i cannot view either of the computers on the network devices page. each have netbios over tcp/ip enabled. and file /printer sharing enabled in firewall settings. both are using wireless. im trying to share my external hard drive with rest of network pls. help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login. NOTE: Vista's default is to require a password on the account to enable file/print sharing.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing. You can open a command prompt as described above and type the following command: *nbtstat -n*. This will display the status of NetBIOS or indicate it's not configured.


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

so far only question is how do i get them in same work group


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure that all computers in your network has the same Computer Name to be in the same Workgroup.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, make sure the computers all have *unique* computer names, but *identical* workgroup names. :wink:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

johnwill said:


> Actually, make sure the computers all have *unique* computer names, but *identical* workgroup names. :wink:


Correct, that's what I meant:smile: to say.


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I get he need for unique but how do I assign workgroup names


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's the guide again =>http://maximumpcguides.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/1change_worgroup.PNG

The Workgroup name for ex. SMITHCOMPUTER or your FAMILYNAME and shd be config in all your computers.


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

ok i pinged one of my computers on the network. btw all the computers services are on and in the same workgroup with firewalls off. i get this


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

C:\Users\PookieBear>ping 192.168.1.5

Pinging 192.168.1.5 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.5:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
wierd thing is that i can ping the opposite direction. with no problem thanks guys


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That screams firewall configuration issue to me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From a Vista or Windows 7 computer, pls. try this. 

To disable password protected sharing, do the following:
1. In the Sharing and Discovery section of the Network and Sharing Center window, click the down arrow next to Password protected sharing.
2. Within the Password protected sharing settings, click Turn off password protected sharing, and then click Apply

Try pinging again. If it doesn't work, you will need to log on (have your LogIn ready) to your Router's config. page and disable the Router's Firewall. Here's a General guide.

Please give us an update.


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks figured out half of problem. i can now communicate through comps.. only prob now is i share my user name with the network. and i can not go through but it is visible on the network page. also the vista's are communicating fine but the windows seven wont connect communicate with the vistas attacedh is a screen shot




this isnt a real big problem but i would like to know how to set up remote access for my router so i can acces my files from work
thanks yall


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may use either TeamViewer or Tight VNC for Free Remote Access, they're both free.

We can still try to troubleshoot your network, there might be different Node Types that your computers are using that's why some are not communicating well.

Pls. let us know.


----------



## doobiesown (Feb 15, 2010)

ok new issue popped up i got them to fully communicate but now the communication is intermittent. ill explain the ps3 has no problem recognizing the shared content but each computer both vista now sp2 wont comunicate with eachother all the time. i have each ones network drive mapped on eachother but they wont popp back up as reconnected for hours. how do i fix this?


----------

